# Sanity check used colchester 1236  variable drive problem



## visenfile (Oct 9, 2014)

Noob here who said he would not try to repair due to lack of knowledge.  Being teased by craigslist ad for Colchester , 1970 vintage with "vairable drive problem."  Pictures are fuzzy, but looks like metal label says "600" or "800."  Should it be pursued for $800?  Tooling not shown in ad. Thanks


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a feeling Alloy off here checked it out and said that both the lathes they had showed a lot of issues (variable drives especially are hard to fix) and to top it off were mucking him around on the price. I'd avoid like the plague.


----------



## alloy (Oct 9, 2014)

Have you been to Milwaukee to look at the lathe yet?

It's at a high school shop.  Both lathes are pretty beat.  I went to look at the Clausing and I told them I'd take it for the $800.  Well............somehow they listed the Clausing for $800 and it was supposed to be $1500.  I took off work and drove 50 miles to go see it.  I was going to take a chance on it for $800, but in hind site I'm glad I didn't get it.

They said I could have the Colchester for $800 and I said I'd pass.  

I just want you to know this before you waste you time going down there.


----------



## visenfile (Oct 12, 2014)

Thanks for the support, guys.  At least I know I don't know.  Although tempted by the used American stuff it always seems to be stripped of tooling.  This has a tendency to drive me to the asian stuff (with the known risks there).


----------



## gaston (Oct 13, 2014)

I bought the colchester vs12 and picked it up today. other than being dirty and suffering from lack of service it cleaned up easy . 
No tooling other than a d3 6" 3 jaw and a taper attachment missing parts. I think the chuck would be gone also but its really stuck. 
I havent powered it up yet but  am crossing my finger its all ok.


----------



## rcflier (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats on the Colchester.

Can we have some pictures or a model name?

I can't see a 1236 or vs12 on lathes.co.uk

If it has a variator drive, I might be able to help.

Cheers
Erik


----------

